# Befestigung Touch Panel



## Anja (28 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,  ich wollte die Tage mal mein Touch Panel einbauen doch leider fehlen mir die "Halterungen" und ich finde nicht raus wie die Teile heißen. Auf englisch nennen die sich einfach nur "Installation Fasteners" und im Handbuch finde ich auch nichts genaueres. Kann mir vielleicht hier einer weiter helfen wie die Dinger auf deutsch heißen und vor allem wo ich Ersatz her bekomme? Der Link zum Panel ist hier:    

http://www.pro-face.de/products/installationmanual/AGP3300_3400-MT02E-BTH.pdf

Für hilfreiche Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.
LG Anja


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 April 2011)

Vielleicht beim Hersteller direkt mal fragen? Die müssten doch eigentlich wissen, wie die Dinger auf deutsch heißen und vor allem, wo man die bekommt (wenn nicht bei ihnen selbst).


----------



## Bl000b3r (29 April 2011)

die sehen fast aus wie pushpins mit nor nase zum einrasten.
Da ist man ja richtig gesegnet, wenn man heutzutage noch auf normale kreuzschlitz schrauben trifft


----------



## Anja (29 April 2011)

Ja da ist ne Nase zum einrasten dran und dann dreht man eine Schraube fest, wobei man die Schraube auf der "falschen Seite" dreht und der Kopf drückt dann das Panel ans Gehäuse.

Der Hersteller schweigt sich bis jetzt leider aus, das war auch meine erste Idee aber da warte ich bis jetzt vergebens.


----------



## PN/DP (29 April 2011)

Hallo Anja,

wenn ich auf www.pro-face.com einfach nur nach "Installation fastener" suche, dann spuckt mir gleich die erste Fundstelle dieses aus:

Installation fasteners for GP3000 Series (4 pcs/set)
Model no.: *CA3-ATFALL-01*
 http://www.pro-face.com/product/hmi/gp3000/option_other.html

Und im Katalog "GP3000 Series" finde ich das Ersatzteil auf Seite 46.
 http://www.pro-face.com/catalog/list.htm

Im Katalog von 2009 heißt das Teil "Wall mounting brackets".

Harald


----------

